# Of Hollywood heights... :-)



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Topher said:


> Aren't those going to get a bit boring once 20% or more of the people are just showing up with stock P100DLs?
> 
> Thank you kindly


There's always that one time out of ten thousand when someone shows up with a rocket car... Are you excitable?


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> There's always that one time out of ten thousand when someone shows up with a rocket car... Are you excitable?


I'm glad it was only 4:18 long, I was getting kinda bored toward the end.


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Badback said:


> I'm glad it was only 4:18 long, I was getting kinda bored toward the end.


Hmmm... Too many clips of Elisha Cuthbert for you? Or was it Amy Adams?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> I'm glad it was only 4:18 long, I was getting kinda bored toward the end.


Must not be your music type, dear Badback... 


ReD eXiLe said:


> Hmmm... Too many clips of Elisha Cuthbert for you? Or was it Amy Adams?


Was glad there was a glimpse of Kim B... not to mention the repeat of Sandra Bullock walking decisively...


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Meh. Sandra Bullock stands in a hole.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> Meh. Sandra Bullock stands in a hole.


*X* Another perfect example of diversity in personal taste... Just like the Sports wheels vs. the UWCs... 

With my most sincere apologies to @MelindaV , and all other ladies on this site, for this awfully tasteless comparison to make my meager point...


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> *X* Another perfect example of diversity in personal taste... Just like the Sports wheels vs. the UWCs...
> 
> With my most sincere apologies to @MelindaV , and all other ladies on this site, for this awfully tasteless comparison to make my meager point...


Hey, now... I didn't say she wasn't HOT! No way I'd throw her out of bed -- before I was done with her, anyway. But geez, she's shorter than both Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes -- those guys are _~*little*~_... Before I realized that, I wanted to make her my Wife. In the video she looks much taller, but only because she has a skin tight miniskirt on and is wearing 8" man-killer heels. How's this -- she still has a perfect Disney nose. Better? ~*ducks*~


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> But geez, she's shorter than both Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes


she's 5'7" That's average for women in US.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@ReD eXiLe is more of a Sigourney Weaver kind of guy.


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Topher said:


> she's 5'7" That's average for women in US.


Nope. Standard issue Hollywood Publicist [BORSHT]. They always add three inches to account for the pumps they are expected to be wearing at all times. _(I learned this by way of *Lynda Carter*, who actually stands 5'-9", but her Publicist always 'listed' her as being 6'-0" instead.)_ Also, guys like Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes often stand on _'apple crates'_ when on set _(blocks of built up wood pylons that are out of the camera shot, so that they can either seem taller than others, or look taller people in the eye)._


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

garsh said:


> @ReD eXiLe is more of a Sigourney Weaver kind of guy.


Yeah. Sigourney Weaver, Tyra Banks, Geena Davis... the aforementioned Lynda Carter... Someone I can still find easily in a stadium or see across a large crowded room or look in the eye without breaking my neck looking down all the time. I am truly sick and tired of so-called reality show _'celebrities'_ making that particular brand of man-killer spiked shoes with the RED bottoms so popular that every girl in America that can't find the gumption to be an active participant in a gymnasium _(and haven't done so since 9th Grade PE class)_ decides they can be _'pretty'_, _'slim'_ and _'tall'_ if they buy and wear 8" pumps. Ewww... It's weird when a girl takes off her shoes, and the first thing to come to mind is, _"Where did she go?"_ Basically, if I have a clear, unobstructed view over her head, she's too short for me.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> Nope. Standard issue Hollywood Publicist [BORSHT]. They always add three inches to account for the pumps they are expected to be wearing at all times


They added about 8 inches to my sister, making her my height. I laughed for days.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Topher said:


> They added about 8 inches to my sister, making her my height. I laughed for days.


If you watch closely, in the movie _'MINORITY REPORT' (2002)_, there is a point where the height of Tom Cruise' character is listed as 6'-0" on a display he is using. If Tom Cruise is 6'-0" tall, I must be 6'-8". FYI... I'm not 6'-8". Also, his character in the Jack Reacher movies is supposed to be 6'-5" tall. By that count, I must be around 7'-2" or so... Yes, Hollywood makes me laugh -- a lot. Especially when I notice they are using narrow, cut down door frames _(and up angle camera shots)_ on sets of movies with Eddie Murphy, Sylvester Stallone, and Wesley Snipes to give the illusion they are taller.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I just love how this exchange about 'exciting' actresses and their relative heights takes a life of its own...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> decides they can be _'pretty'_, _'slim'_ and _'tall'_ if they buy and wear 8" pumps


wait! that's all it takes?! how is it that I don't only wear 8" heels? (besides I would have killed myself by now)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> wait! that's all it takes?! how is it that I don't only wear 8" heels? (besides I would have killed myself by now)


Red seems to have a real thing for heights... 
Some of us are much more forgiving, Melinda...


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> wait! that's all it takes?! how is it that I don't only wear 8" heels? (besides I would have killed myself by now)


I sometimes point out to women how ridiculously tall I would be if suddenly it were in fashion for men to wear 8" heels, whether pumps or platforms. And I'm sure I would have killed myself, too. A knee injury from playing basketball in January 1999 pretty much ruined my sense of balance.

One of my Uncles was legitimately around 6'-7", but loved wearing the platform ankle boots from the 1970s. So he was effectively a seven-footer to the naked eye. His Son, Junior, is every inch as tall as he was, maybe a little taller, the spitting image of his Dad.

But some girls, well, I'm reminded of the jingle from old toy commercials that went _'Weebles wobble, but they don't fall down!'_ It astounds me they can manage to balance themselves on such treacherous looking shoes. Especially when their... uhm... _'center of gravity'_ is raised by so much.






God. I'm old.


----------

